# ntpdate not working

## johntramp

basically I can not get ntpdate running with any mirrors I have tried. This is just an example.

I have read people getting similar problems when their internet is at 100% but there is nothing happening here on my line like that.

Any ideas what the problem could be?? *Quote:*   

> gentoo john # ntpdate nz.pool.ntp.org
> 
> 25 Nov 07:06:29 ntpdate[19459]: no server suitable for synchronization found
> 
> gentoo john # nmap nz.pool.ntp.org
> ...

 cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## Rav70

maybe the problem is that you try stratum 1 servers which are not public and thus firewalled? AFAIK you should use only stratum 2 servers with public access (unless you want to run a time server for a LAN) - try these listed here.

Regards,

Rav

ps. I wouldn't scan ports on a server without prior permission from the owner - in some countries it is an abuse and may result in legal actions.

----------

## johntramp

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo john # ntpdate ntp.iprolink.co.nz
> 
> 25 Nov 12:29:31 ntpdate[20257]: no server suitable for synchronization found
> 
> gentoo john # ntpdate ntp.massey.ac.nz
> ...

 I am assuming I could go on.

There isn't a port I have to open in my firewall or anything like that is there?

It was working fine a week or so ago.

----------

## Rav70

try

```

ntpdate -d ntp.iprolink.co.nz

```

maybe it'll give more info

Regards,

Rav

----------

## johntramp

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo john # ntpdate -d ntp.iprolink.co.nz 
> 
> 25 Nov 17:36:11 ntpdate[12679]: ntpdate 4.2.0a@1.1190-r Thu Nov 11 10:53:25 NZDT                                     2004 (1)
> 
> Looking for host ntp.iprolink.co.nz and service ntp
> ...

 

----------

## Rav70

on my host:

```

# ntpdate -d ntp.iprolink.co.nz

24 Nov 22:14:26 ntpdate[19773]: ntpdate 4.2.0@1.1161-r Wed Apr 14 23:09:36 CEST 2004 (1)

Looking for host ntp.iprolink.co.nz and service ntp

host found : amp-gw.compass.net.nz

transmit(203.97.100.254)

receive(203.97.100.254)

transmit(203.97.100.254)

receive(203.97.100.254)

transmit(203.97.100.254)

transmit(203.97.100.254)

transmit(203.97.100.254)

server 203.97.100.254, port 123

stratum 2, precision -18, leap 00, trust 000

refid [203.97.100.254], delay 0.36963, dispersion 24.00661

transmitted 4, in filter 4

reference time:    c54f77c0.2ec84360  Wed, Nov 24 2004 22:12:32.182

originate timestamp: c54f7833.492636db  Wed, Nov 24 2004 22:14:27.285

transmit timestamp:  c54f7834.5969f490  Wed, Nov 24 2004 22:14:28.349

filter delay:  0.39705  0.36963  0.00000  0.00000

         0.00000  0.00000  0.00000  0.00000

filter offset: -0.02075 -0.00751 0.000000 0.000000

         0.000000 0.000000 0.000000 0.000000

delay 0.36963, dispersion 24.00661

offset -0.007516

24 Nov 22:14:29 ntpdate[19773]: adjust time server 203.97.100.254 offset -0.007516 sec

```

so it seems either your ISP or your firewall blocks NTP server replies.

Regards,

Rav

----------

## johntramp

yes you are dead right there, seems someone has been playing with the firewall.

Thanks alot,  there was also a couple of other things not going that I just picked up on too and they are all back to normal now aswell (as you would expect)

Cheers

----------

## Rav70

glad to be of any help:)

----------

